# Do stands need tops?!



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

It's actually impossible to find an answer to this question on google.

All I want to know is, do I need a top on my stand. I don't have one to hand and if I could just have the tank on the 2x4 frame it would make things much easier (and cheaper).

The tanks 150 gallons if it makes any odds?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

its a matter of preference really.. none of mine have tops and i only use regular hood on my tanks.... the baby tanks i have coming are only going to get plexy tops to help slow evaporation but other wise thats it.. the top of the stand is really to hide the workings of the tank (lights filter, return etc..) if you dont care who sees it then no top required...


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, nobody would see through the bottom of the tank because of the substrate.

I'm just talking from a technical point of view. I always assumed that the top of the stand was there to support the middle of the tank and stop it bowing under the pressure?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ahhh i thought you were refering to a top as in a build matching cover,,, my mistake ... yes a cover for the base to support the tank is needed usually a piece of 3/4 inch plywood that way it has all the support needed but another way is to run a 2x4 across the center and that will also add support.


----------

